# Ischial Tuberosity Injection



## WENDYBHOLLOWAY (Feb 15, 2016)

We have a Pain Intervention Physician who is injecting the Ischial Tuberosity.  I have found several codes that would be appropriate per what he is injecting:
20610,  20550, 20551 and if the pudendal nerve is injected - 64430.

Curious to know if any other facilities are performing these and if so what codes are you billing with.

Thanks so much

Wendy B. Holloway, CPC
Albany, Ga.


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 16, 2016)

I found the below which I copy and pasted of another forum member is describing the injection of the ischium. Using the guidance below, I would query the physician to see  if for example the tendon origin (20551) site or what specific structure was injected to choose the final code selection.

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/40942-injection-ischium.html


08-24-2010, 11:42 PM 
marvelh  

You will need to check with your provider to see what anatomic structure was actually injected. Injection of the ischium is similar to saying injecting the femur - coding is typically not based on the bone but rather the target structure that is located near / on / attached / etc. to the bone. 

 It could be the ischial busa - in which you would look at the bursa injection codes, i.e. 20610.

 It could be a ligament attachment - in that case you would look at 20550

 It could be a tendon origin attachment - in that case you would look at 20551

 It could be a pudendal nerve that was injected - in which case you would look at 64430


----------

